# Can Yao lead the Rockets to greatness like the Dream did?



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Hmmmmm...boy, what a great question?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> Hmmmmm...boy, what a great question?




Why not? It might take a couple of years, but Yao should be able to dominate like Hakeem did. The better question is: Will Yao be surrounded with great role players like Hakeem was?


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't exclude he can..


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

It is definitely possible. Might take perhaps some more time before it happens though.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I think he can. But its going to be like in 2006 or 2008!


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Can Yao lead the Rockets to greatness like the Dream did?*



> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>! The better question is: Will Yao be surrounded with great role players like Hakeem was?


I agree with this completely. 

I think Yao's got the ability and I think he'll develop the leadership, but I don't know if they can get the right players around him. Everybody is always talking about the need to change the guards, and that falls under this question.

Matt


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Elie's kiss of death. 

Sam Cassell and Horry, rookies and sophomore's stepping up big for the Rockets.

Vernon Maxwell, one crazy kid.

Otis Thorpe, remember that guy... soon replaced by Clyde Drexler for the reunion of Phi Slamma Jamma.

And of course Kenny Smith, one of the smartest PG's in the 90's.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

Yeah next season! But really I think Yao can do it but we have to have the right players around him. I'm not so sure the Rockets can do it with the players they have now.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

It's obvious that this team needs to undergo some personnel change in order for Yao to fully utilise his skills and lead this team to greatness.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

He is going to need stevie, not the stevie who trys to do everything on his own and turns the ball over. But the stevie from your last loss at the lakers who differs to Yao, makes smart passes, smart selection, gives a complete effort on defense, and just out hustles people on both ends.


These two are pieces of a puzzle, that I think the rockets need to complete in order to get back on top. 


I also don't think you could get equal value in terms of chemsitry , if you traded either one of them.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Despite early success with Sampson, it ultimately took the Rockets 10 years and the temporary retirement of Jordan to win the championship with Dream. That leaves a lot of room for Yao to work.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYCbballFan</b>!
> Despite early success with Sampson, it ultimately took the Rockets 10 years and the temporary retirement of Jordan to win the championship with Dream. That leaves a lot of room for Yao to work.


Good post. I wanted to make a similar point but didn't know enough history of the Dream and the Rockets, 'cept Hakeem used to be called Akeem. 
Yao's on his way to become the top center in the league in years to come. Future league MVP? It's possible. My only concern is how long Yao's career will be - his 7'5" body will take its toll and I fear his career won't last nearly as long as Hakeem's. I'm guessing that after hitting his prime, Yao's effectiveness will fall when he's around 29-30, and he'll retire when he's 33 or so. Ok maybe I'm looking ahead too far...


----------



## WattersonWang_2002 (Mar 12, 2004)

i don't think Yao will consider this question,he just wants to improve his skill and win more games for the Rockets,during this he will become strong,and maybe 2 or 3 years later he can lead the Rockets to greatness like the Dream did.


----------



## peleincubus (Sep 27, 2002)

i think if they pick up a semi star SF, or PF. And also get a good passing PG and move Steve to SG. 

then this team will be great for a long time. but all that may be a little too much to ask.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

As far as Yao actually leading a team for an extended period, the big obstacle will be whether his can body can maintain a peak condition over an extended career. No player his size has played with his level of demand and escaped chronic injuries. It's easy to forget that the 'Dunkin' Dutchman' wasn't an ironic nickname for Rik Smits. The guy was straight athletic - like Yao - before his knee problems diminished his effectiveness.

Yao's stamina problem will be minimized as his conditioning (acclimation, as he's quoted as saying) improves and he and his team become more efficient, thus extending his practical limits during games.


----------

